# Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen



## camoas (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Nach 15 Jahren Angelpause, möchte ich wieder einsteigen und habe ein paar Fragen gesammelt, in der Hoffnung, hier im Board einige Antworten darauf zu bekommen.
Ich habe einige Jahre Erfahrung im Grundangeln, allerdings war ich fast immer nur im gleichen Gewässer (Kleiner Arm an der Elbe) und meine Angeln waren allesamt Erbstücke von minderer Qualität.
Nun möchte ich gern wieder ins Grundangeln einsteigen und mein Zielfisch ist in erster Linie der Aal. Zander auf KoFi sollte ebenfalls drin liegen.

Ich habe am Wochenende dieses Board und das WWW zum Thema "Welche Rute/Rolle für Aal" durchsucht und dabei im Prinzip folgende 2 Aussagen gefunden:
- Karpfenrute eigenet sich sehr gut für Aal
- Feederrute eigenet sich sehr gut für Aal

Da ich in absehbarer Zeit auch gern Karpfen fischen würde (kenne 2-3 kleine Seen, wo Karpfen vorhanden sind), bietet sich für mich daher eine Karpfenrute an.

Ein paar Infos zu den Gewässern, wo ich Aale und Zander fangen möchte:
- Aalgewässer #1: Elbe, zwischen den Bunen
- Aalgewässer #2: Elbarm, keine Strömung, ca. 1 km lang und 50m breit, keine Hindernisse am Ufer und im Wasser, aber teilweise schlammiger Boden
- Karpfensee #1: ca. 100m x 100m, viele Seerosen
- Karpfensee #2: ca. 400m x 400m, einige Seerosen, viel Schilf
- Karpfensee #3: ca. 50m x 100m, sehr wenig Seerosen, viel Schilf
- Angeln werde ich nur vom Ufer, da ich kein Boot habe

Grosse Wurfweiten benötige ich daher nicht.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Welche Rute bis 100,- Euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

2. Welche Rolle bis 100,- Euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

3. Welche Schnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen? In der Elbe und dem Elbarm gibt es sehr viele Wollhandkrabben und früher habe ich dort des öfteren erlebt, dass mir die Schnur durchgezwickt wurde (bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das wirklich die Krabben waren).

4. Wieso sind Karpfenruten immer so extrem lang? Konnte dazu bisher keine triftige Erklärung finden.

5. Warum steht in den Beschreibungen zu Feederruten, dass man anstatt der Glocken nun die Bisse an den sensiblem Spitzen erkennt? Wenn es dunkel ist, sieht man das doch gar nicht mehr, und ein Knicklicht an der Spitze finde ich unpraktischer als die akustische Bisserkennung.

6. Bietet es sich an, auf Aal mit einem einfachen Grundblei und KöFi oder Tauwurm die Rute (mit offenem Bügel?) so zu platzieren, dass sie waagerecht zum Boden auf einer Halterung mit Bissanzeiger (so wie es in den Abbildungen zum Karpfenfischen häufig zu sehen ist) platziert ist? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich früher meine Angeln immer recht senkrecht hingestellt habe und ein Glöckchen an der Spitze befestigt hatte. Bei einer Rutenlänge von 3.00m und mehr wird das aber sehr umständlich mit den Glöckchen, denke ich.

Wenn Rute + Rolle zusammen etwas mehr als 200.- kosten, ist das auch kein Drama. ;-)

Ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu viel auf einmal und freue mich sehr auf Eure Antworten.

Sonnige Grüsse...


----------



## JORISCHÖ (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Hi camoas,
Ich wenn du deine Meinung ändern solltest und dir doch eine Feederrute zulegen willst, dann empfehle ich dir die 
"Balzer Magna Magic Gold Speed Feeder 180", sie kommt mit mit 3 verschiedenen Spitzen (2oz., 3oz. und 4oz.), ist insgesamt 3,75m lang und das Wurfgewicht beträgt 180gr. Als Rolle, fische ich die "Okuma Interceptor Pro IPB 340", dass ist eine sehr Preiswerte Freilaufrolle. 
Die Rolle habe ich mit 0,30er Schnur von Daiwa bespult, genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 

Rute: 79,90€
Rolle: 56,50€
Schnur: 8,50€

Also noch voll im Budget. 

P.S. ich würde eine Feederrute nehmen da du mit so einer Rute fast alle Angelmethoden abdecken kannst (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Downbeat (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

1. Yaris Trend Majesti Carp
siehe Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214287
zu beziehen bei: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/

2. Die schon genannte Interceptor sollte dir reichen.

3. Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen eine 0,30 oder 0,35 mono sollte dir (erstmal) reichen, sowas wie die Fox Warrior Carp Line

4. Das bedingt die Abstimmung, wobei die meisten, würde ich sagen, 2m oder 3,3m sind. Das würde ich nicht als sonderlich lang bezeichnen. Lese dich hierzu erst ein bisschen in die Materie ein.

5/6. Lies dich auch dazu erst ein bisschen ein, dann wird einiges klarer. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle eventuell 10€ in einen günstigen (elektronischen) Bissanzeiger investieren.
Ansonsten kann man auch spezialisiertes Gerät nach eigenen Vorstellungen verwenden. Natürlich kannst du also eine Glocke an einer Feederrute verwenden.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass beim Wiedereinstieg, rechnen aber bitte damit, dass du die ersten Angeltage ohne Fang nach Hause gehst.


----------



## nExX (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

ich würde dir dringenst von der Fox Warrior Carp Line abraten! habe sie genau 2 monate gefischt und dann fing´s an! die schnur warf perrücken wie sau, und das bei gerade mal 72 gramm wurfgewicht! fox kann ruten, rodpods, montage usw. bauen, aber keine schnur! Quantum Quattron salsa is ne richtig gute schnur! Fische sie selbst in 0.34. 

ne allseits beliebte kombo fürs karpfenangeln währe die greys prodigy mit ner okuma powerliner..und deine aale und zander kannste damit auch fangen;-)


----------



## maflomi01 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Moin zu 4 längere Rute = Mehr Wurfweite, grösserer Hebel beim Drill
durch die Parabolische Aktion mehr Kraftreserve beim Drill.
zu 5 das Hängt mit der eigentlichen Einsatzweise zusammen (Weißfisch-Tagsüber) zudem beschädigen die Glöckchen mit Wäscheklammer Krokodil Gebiss die Feinen Spitzen (es gibt die auch mit Kunststoff Klemme zum zuschrauben , die haben auch eine Halterung für Knickis ) 
zu 6 Ruten senkrecht aufstellen machen nur noch Brandungsangler an der Ostsee sonst gehört diese Methode ins Museum die fische merken bei Waagerechter Rute erst sehr spät das etwas nicht stimmt (bei geöffnetem Rollenbügel noch weniger )dadurch hast du eine grössere Bissausbeute , desweiteren haut der Wind nicht so in die Schnur und bei dem Einsatz von Elektrobissanzeigern nachdem ablegen der Rute wird ein line kontroller http://balzer.de/products.php?pid=905&cid=5  eingehängt wenn jetzt der Fisch am Köder zieht piept der Elektro kasten fals der link nicht funktioniert einfach Balzer.de und in Produkte-Programme-Karpfenangeln suchen dann einbischen blättern da gibt es auch nette rodpods
genau wie auf den Bildern inne Zeitung fals du nicht sicher bist was zu dir passt dann geh in mehrere Fachgeschäfte und las dich beraten ich kann dir wärmstens das Angelcenter Vögler Empfehlen (keine Werbung-habe die beste Erfahrung mit denen gemacht).
achso es wahren mit Sicherheit Krabben ,es können zwar auch Dreikanntmuscheln sein, deren Kannten sind scharf wie sau aber meistens sind es Krabben , sei vorsichtig die halten sich manchmal an der schnur fest um an den Köder zu Kommen und plötzlich liegt das biest vor deinen Füssen achte auf die scheren die sind nicht so harmlos wie sie aussehen die haben eine Perlmutt schneide (schön scharf) wenn die den finger treffen tuts ziemlich weh ausserdem sind die nicht wirklich sauber und gerade langsam sind die auch nicht


----------



## Downbeat (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Kleiner Nachtrag wegen der Schnur:

Ich besitze ebenfalls eine Rolle mit der Quantum Salsa. Wie nexx sagt ist das eine durchaus gute Schnur, aber da würde ich auch mal zum nächsten Tackledealer fahren und ein bisschen mit dem quatschen. Denn wenn du 10 Angler nach Geräte-(Schnur-) Tipps fragst bekommst du meistens min. 8 verschiedene Antworten.


----------



## camoas (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Den Thread über die "Yaris Trend Majesti Carp" habe ich mir durchgelesen. Eine Angel für 20.- Euro mag ich nicht kaufen, auch wenn sie vielleicht gut ist.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, unter welchen Arbeitsbedingungen diese Ruten gefertigt werden (sofern richtige Arbeiter beteiligt sind und nicht nur Maschinen).

Nach einiger Recherche habe ich noch folgende 2 Ruten gefunden:
- Greys Prodigy GT3 12' 2.75lb
- Greys Prodigy SX 12" 2,50 lbs

Was haltet ihr von denen?


Noch 2 Fragen zu den Feederruten:
1. Wieso werden dort immer mehrere Spitzen mitgeliefert? Sind die unterschiedlich sensibel, um so z.B. in unterschiedlichen Gewässern (Flüsse mit schwacher oder starker Strömung, Seen) zu fischen?

2. Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer "Karpfenrute" und einer "Feederrute"? Sind die Feederruten auch für das Karpfenangeln gut einsetzbar? Variable Spitzen finde ich schon ne recht clevere Idee - wenn ich das als Neuling mal so sagen darf. ;-)


----------



## JORISCHÖ (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*



camoas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
> 
> Den Thread über die "Yaris Trend Majesti Carp" habe ich mir durchgelesen. Eine Angel für 20.- Euro mag ich nicht kaufen, auch wenn sie vielleicht gut ist.
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, unter welchen Arbeitsbedingungen diese Ruten gefertigt werden (sofern richtige Arbeiter beteiligt sind und nicht nur Maschinen).
> ...




Hi Camoas,

1. Richtig es werden Spitzen in unterschiedlichen stärken mitgeliefert um die rute an das gewässer(strömung, wind, etc.), oder manchmal auch an die größe der zu erwartenen fische anzupassen.

2.Feederruten sind viel sensibeler in der spitzenaktion und meist auch länger. Jedoch ist das kein wirklicher nachteil. solange es in dem see keine karpfen über 20 pfund gibt würde ich mir über die rute keine gedanken machen, dann eher über die tragekraft der schnur und die einstellung der bremse.

über die greys ruten kann ich leider nichts berichten!!!

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
Gruß JORISCHÖ


----------



## maflomi01 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Moin Feederruten sind obwohl sehr fein in der Spitze mit genug Kraft gebaut weil Futterkörbe mit Füllung es gerne mal auf 100g oder mehr bringen da bei dieser Technik aber eben auch eine feine Bisserkennung gefragt ist haben die diese spitzen zum wechseln , Eine Karpfen Rute ist so gebaut das du auf den Fisch extremen Druck ausüben kannst ohne Gefahr zulaufen das gerät zu überfordern (große Karpfen geben gerne mal richtig Gas oder wollen ins kraut oder so , um das zu verhindern musst du dann was dagegen halten können )desweiteren unterscheiden sie sich in der Aktion ne Karpfen Rute sollte parabolisch sein eine Feederrute hat meistens spitzen oder semi parabolische Aktion.


----------



## A-n-d-i (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

servus, also mit greys ruten kannst du normalerweise nichts falsch machen und die gt3 hätte ich mir auch fast geholt.
Zu den feederruten würde ich dir abraten, da sich für deinen Verwendungszweck die Karpfenruten besser eignen.
Als Rollen würde ich dir die Okuma (http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/a...eywords=okuma&search_in_description=0&x=0&y=0) empfehlen.


----------



## marco1983 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

wenn du noch keine bissanzeiger hast,dann kannst du auch einfach nur mit freilaufrollen auf grund angeln,beim biss wirst du die rolle schon sehr gut hören wenn du daneben sitzt.
achte nur drauf das die rolle einen leichten freilauf hat.
die freilaufrolle die A-n-d-i empfehlt ist sehr gut,aber nicht meine preisliga,ich habe nur 30euro rollen,die tuns auch.


----------



## camoas (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*



A-n-d-i schrieb:


> [...]
> Zu den feederruten würde ich dir abraten, da sich für deinen Verwendungszweck die Karpfenruten besser eignen.
> [...]



Kannst du mir das  - als Neuling - auch noch kurz begründen?

Danke für den Rollen-Tip. Die sieht sehr gut aus und ist auch preislich tiptop.


----------



## A-n-d-i (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Wenn du, wie du sagst im Fluss auf Aal gehst, darf dein Gerät ruhig mal stärker ausfallen.
Sowie im hängerträchtigen (Seerosen, etc.) Weiher auf Karpfen, die durchaus auch mal 20 Pfund erreichen können.
Trotzdem kannst damit auch nen Zander auf die Schuppen legen. 
Man hat halt mehr Möglichkeiten mit einer Karpfenrute.


----------



## camoas (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

vielen dank nochmal an alle. habe mich für die Greys Prodigy SX 12ft. 3,00lbs entschieden.

Bei der Wahl der Rolle schwanke ich noch zwischen:
- Okuma Distance Carp DCI 80 (70,- Euro)
- Okuma Salina 55 (75,- Euro)
- Shimano BIG BAITRUNNER LC Long Cast  (120,- Euro)


----------



## Raapro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Rute für Aal/Karpfen + einige Verständnisfragen*

Ich würde dir zu shimano Longcast raten, verdammt geile rolle. ich liebe es mit der zu fischen


----------

